# 960T or 965



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi,

Done some research and I'm still confused whether to buy a Phenom II 960T Black Edition or the 965?

The 965 runs at 3.4 compared to the 3.0

Is there a reason why the 960T is more expensive then? Why do people recommend this so much?

Is it because you can easily squeeze out more power from the 960T yourself?

And what does this T stand for actually 

Many thanks in advance for all the help!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The 960*T* is built on the Thuban core (same as the low end Phenom II six core procs). It has a much lower TDP (95 watts as opposed to 125) than the 965, which will allow for better overclocking.

Why is it more expensive? Not sure that it is. Most times they are priced within $5 or so of each other.


----------



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok, so theoretically this is for people who want to overclock this a bit - fine with me since I will be getting a nice Freezer 13 for it ..

The board will supply up to 140 W so I can always take a chance and try unlocking two additional cores. 

Now is there anything else I knew to remember of once these are unlocked (apart from the higher TDP) - will this still overclock the same way or would different rules apply?

thanks!


----------

